# Como No arreglar un amplificador Sansei



## ricren (Sep 20, 2020)

Cuando empezo la pandemia, hice un post donde preguntaba algunas cosas tendientes a arreglar un viejo amplificador Sansei que tenia un canal quemado, el otro funcionando. Un amp quasicomplementario de 15+15W.

Gentilmente me sugirieron algun reemplazo para transistores que ya no se conseguian y finalmente pude comprar algunos.
El arreglo fue un desastre. Los pares complementarios que consegui tenia el NPN el doble del beta que el PNP, aun comprando de a diez. Los tip eran falsos. literalmente estallaron al darle un poco de volumen. Para comprobar que no era un problema de instalacion, desarme el canal que andaba y le puse transistores al que no andaba. ahora salio andando. Pero cuando volvi a reemplazar los transistores viejos por los nuevos comprados, se quemaban.El “mismo” transistor TIP. Un desastre.
Finalmente con algunos transistores de aparatos viejos revivi el canal que no andaba.


En ese punto me cuestione la utilidad de la inversion de tiempo en un amplificador de 15+15w quasicomplementario. Lo compare con algunos amplificadores de chip modernos y la diferencia de sonido era muy notoria.

Por eso decidi descartar esas etapas de potencia. Saque la placa y barri con todos sus componentos. Literalmente barri la placa con una amoladora y un disco flap. Tal bronca tenia. Despues en esa misma placa monte dos amplificadores de chip(3875). Ahora necesitaba mas fuente de alimentacion, el transformador original era raquitico, asi que le puse otro que tenia .Se puede ver en la foto la diferencia en el tamaño de ambos.

Le separe los secundarios y use doble puente rectificador. El disipador servia y el pre suena bien, el gabinete esta bueno, asi que quedo un amplificador moderno de unos 50+50W efectivos que suena bien, Por poca plata.

Viendolo en perspectiva es lo que tendria que haber hecho desde el comienzo. Pero ytenia la memoria de que el amp sonaba bien (en esa epoca). Tratar de arreglar electronica antigua-en mi opinion-muchas veces no garpa. Hay que analizarlo caso por caso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Hereje ! ! ! *


​

Solución simple, efectiva y muy seguramente mas económica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Tratar de arreglar electronica antigua-en mi opinion-muchas veces no garpa.


Nunca "garpa" económicamente arreglar algo electrónico que tiene 40 o mas años. Es más, podrías haber reusado el transformador y usar un LM1876 que te hubiera mantenido la potencia original a una fracción del costo de los transistores falsos.

Lo que si garpa es cuando "sentimentalmente", por algún motivo, ese equipo implica un recuerdo y contexto querido y existe el deseo de recrear ese recuerdo haciendo funcionar el equipo en condiciones similares. Pero "plata"?? No...no vá por ahí..


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 20, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que si garpa es cuando "sentimentalmente", por algún motivo, ese equipo implica un recuerdo y contexto querido y existe el deseo de recrear ese recuerdo haciendo funcionar el equipo en condiciones similares. Pero "plata"?? No...no vá por ahí..



y cuándo lo volvés a escuchar (o ver, o lo que sea, no es lo mismo), lo que vale es el recuerdo, no el cachivache en si mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> lo que vale es el recuerdo, no el cachivache en si mismo.


----------



## ricren (Sep 20, 2020)

Me olvide de contar que le cambie el foquito de 6v piloto (que tenia su propio devanado en el trafo) por un led azul. Como ha cambiado la electronica en estos años, pensar que hay gente que idolatra estos trastos viejos y discutiria a muerte una mod como esta. Herejia como comentaba Fogonazo.
Basta ver los precios a los que se venden amplificadores y baffles de esa epoca. Con los baffles todavia es peor, el papel de esas epocas esta fane, las suspensiones no funcionana mas,etc. Enfin. En breve otro post de herejia con unos baffles Sansei de esa epoca tambien. Ya me voy cambiando de domicilio por si viene la Inquisicion del Vintage.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Basta ver los precios a los que se venden amplificadpres y baffles de esa epoca.


En esa época habían algunos equipos "suntuosos" con muy buena electrónica, muy buena tecnología (hoy en desuso por que desaparecieron los soportes magnéticos) y una terminación mecánica y estética que aún hoy es alucinante.
Yo entiendo que esos equipos aún sean costosos si se encuentran en condiciones prístinas, lo que no suele ser el caso...pero ponele...ahora, venir a pedir locuras por un Audinac o un Sansei que en su época era poco mas que medio pelo...huuuummmm.
Los baffles de ese entonces son una historia diferente: nunca fueron buenos por que no estuvieron ajustados en base a los parámetros T/S y dudo que las mediciones de ese entonces permitieran ajustar algo. Si a eso le sumás 40 años, la combinación es explosiva.

Pero es lo mismo que antes: si esos equipos potencian el apreciar un recuerdo querido, pues que mejor que tenerlo en casa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . Los baffles de ese entonces son una historia diferente: nunca fueron buenos por que no estuvieron ajustados en base a los parámetros T/S y dudo que las mediciones de ese entonces permitieran ajustar algo. Si a eso le sumás 40 años, la combinación es explosiva. . . .



40 años de vida no hace nada bueno con los conos y las suspensiones de los parlantes, amén de que la tecnología cambió sustancialmente.

Si bien NO soy muy amante de la onda "Vintage", hay unos equipos por los que entregaría los riñones de mi suegra, algo así en particular




O la versión "Super heavy"


​Si, ya se "Me fui al rechancho" 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️​


----------



## jestrada8 (Sep 20, 2020)

Amigos en mi caso tengo un viejo amplificador optonica 4747 que sonaba muy bien hasta que le coloque dos pequeñas  unidades power ice de 400 w rms cada una, pues ahora el sonido no solo es mejor sino que sigue manteniendo la apariencia tipo vintage y mis amigos me dicen, ves que los equipos viejos suenan mejor......que los de ahorita y yo digo dentro de mi: si supiera que la clase D llego para quedarse.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2020)

Yo siempre deliré con este deck Pioneer, con vúmetros peak-hold y autoreverse...pero hoy solo me quedan 6 cassettes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 21, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Viendolo en perspectiva es lo que tendria que haber hecho desde el comienzo. Pero ytenia la memoria de que el amp sonaba bien (en esa epoca). Tratar de arreglar electronica antigua-en mi opinion-muchas veces no garpa. Hay que analizarlo caso por caso.


Es curioso que esto mismo hacíamos hace 20 ó 30 años, sustituir partes completas averiadas por otras  nuevas o recicladas, realizando engendros híbridos de los que lejos de arrepentirnos, nos sentíamos orgullosos. 
Luego fuimos adquiriendo la conciencia de la restauración posiblemente a causa de la rápida transformación o modernización de los equipos electrónicos en general, que adoptaron formas y modos cada vez más simples y minimalistas y demasiado "futuristas" algunos. 
Y al fin y al cabo se trata de reciclar lo que se pueda, unas veces todo y otras veces una mínima parte.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo siempre deliré con este deck Pioneer, con vúmetros peak-hold y autoreverse...pero hoy solo me quedan 6 cassettes


Esa linea de Pioneer con luces azules simplemente eran alucinantes!! ... sin embargo lo mejor que escuche era un deck AKAI de 3 cabezas ( aun lo tengo para museo ) que grababa cualquier cassette comun tremendamente bien , ni hablar los TDK SA !!
.... y ahora casi lo unico que uso es un modulito Bluetooth de U$S 3 ... ya regale cassettes , un monton de CD mp3 ... y vinilos en poder de mi Hijo ( es lindo ser hijo mio )


----------

